# bad money manager



## brenglee (18 Jul 2014)

REPOSTED IN MONEY MAKEOVER FORUM after my mortgage is paid I have 300e left. yet I cant manage my bills. I have an overdue loan in arrears ,a credit card in arrears, and some smaller bills. im always late paying my bills and its really hard. yet I feel I should be able to manage my money better. only grocery shopping for 2 people and a couple of pets. 
can anyone advise me what im doing wrong?


----------



## so-crates (18 Jul 2014)

Hi brenglee, it is quite difficult to give you any advice based on what you have posted here. If you post in the Money Makeover forum and use the format in this post you should get a useful response.


----------



## elcato (18 Jul 2014)

Your loans are unsustainable. You need to write the figures down of what you pay for the loans after being left with the 300 euro. I'd write to both menders and explain that you cannot pay and would be willing to pay 10 euro a month for now. What is the story on the mortgage ? How much do you woe and what is the house now worth. It could be best to just give it up but we won't know without the full figures.


----------



## brenglee (18 Jul 2014)

cheers,ill post there


----------

